# Where to buy koh?



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Mar 13, 2017)

Is potassium hydroxide available at any brick and mortar stores like sodium hydroxide is? (Maryland). Dying to try a shave soap recipe in another thread, and don't want to wait for shipping! 

Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 13, 2017)

I've never seen KOH in a store.  I get mine from essential depot.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't live in Maryland, but I've never seen KOH sold in brick and mortar stores, nor have I ever heard of any soapers being able to find it in brick and mortar stores (unless its a soaping supply vendor that allows for local pickup at their facility). I've been buying mine from Brambleberry lately.


IrishLass


----------



## toxikon (Mar 13, 2017)

I ordered some from WSP. It looks like the price is very similar to BB! Both of those companies usually have pretty fast shipping.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Mar 13, 2017)

Hmmm...  supposedly hardware store has it in a 17% solution.  Now to figure out if I'm smart enough to noodle out how to use it!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 13, 2017)

If you have a chemical supplier in your driving locality you may find they carry it. I get mine for a Chem Supply Company, although it may cost you more than an online supplier if purchasing less than 50 lbs, but you don't have to wait for shipping.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 13, 2017)

Not sure if it is the same in the US but in Oz you can buy it at cleaning supply stores in 1 kg containers.

I got their name from the chemical supply shop that only sells 25kg bags of it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 13, 2017)

It will be a challenge to make soap with a KOH solution at 17% concentration. That's pretty weak, considering we usually use alkali at 25% concentration and higher. I suppose it can be done, but I'd read the "lye heavy castile" thread to see what you're up against. 

I buy KOH from The Lye Guy.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 13, 2017)

Buy 5 get 1 free! Good to do business with. I like his containers. Fit the hand nicely.

http://www.thelyeguy.com/store.php?crn=210


----------



## Arimara (Mar 13, 2017)

I prefer the Lye Guy to Essential Depot but he's also much closer. I could drive or be smart and order the lye from him.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks all!  Ended up ordering from Amazon- wanted it quick! (I'm so impatient...).  Of course realized AFTER purchase it wasn't a Prime item, so I'll have to cool my heals and wait after all.


----------

